# Element 50 '07



## Mongoele (1. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade in den USA und könnte ein Element50 für ca. 1600 Euro bekommen. Hat jemand Ahnung wie es mit Transport und Einfuhr nach D aussieht? Bin echt am überlegen...

Danke vorab & Grüße
mongoele


----------



## Mongoele (2. März 2008)

hat sich erledigt- habe die entsprechenden threads schon gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

